# Factory amp location for 2011 buick regal



## cigofficial (Sep 23, 2015)

First open your trunk, on the passenger side before the wheel well you'll find two plastic pop off pins that will need to be taken off. Once removed, remove the plastic trim piece that has the latch for the trunk on it, this isn't necessary but makes it a lot easier to remove the false wall covering the frame. Remove the false wall, and look for a large silver amp with 3 connectors going into it, this is the factory amp for a 2011 buick regal.

-Haven't found this anywhere else, I hope I helped out!

-this is for those with a 2011 buick regal cxl who want to keep the factory headunit but upgrade everything else (door speakers, add amp, etc...)

-I will be tapping into the rear and front left and right lines that go to the amp, sending those signals to a low line level converter, running rcas up to my glove box where the equalizer will be, then running left and right audio rcas back to a mono block and a 4 channel! From there just wiring up the doors and power, then putting the speakers and sub in!

-will have a thread for my 2011 buick regal full install and follow along if anyone's interested!


----------



## Bkruse8297 (Aug 9, 2021)

Im curious if you ever finished this or if you have pictures.


----------

